# 2011 LA Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Promising a total of 17 world premieres and 50 debuts, the 2011 Los Angeles International Auto Show will give many a chance to see some of Frankfurt's major models, including the new BMW M5, Mazda CX-5, Kia GT Concept and Volvo's Concept You. But the real focus will be on the new product reveals, from the production version of the Infiniti JX, to the Hyundai Elantra Coupe and Azera.

In addition, look for the reveal of the Fiat 500 Abarth as well as an STI-themed concept version of the Subaru BRZ sports car. Other automakers planning original products include Honda, Mitsubishi, Volkswagen, Porsche, Mercedes-Benz and Lincoln, while Ford will reveal three all-new cars and General Motors will show off two.

More: *2011 LA Auto Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

